# kittens @ 3wks they look like kittens now lol



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

well there growin soooo much its crazy ! there begining to e interested in mums food already and trying to play with each other and explore but mum isnt to keen on them exploring yet anyways heres the pics 
Sprite my lil grey/brown tabby
















the lovely pagan
















pixie (who might be male )








he didnt wanna play 








and merlin was in a good mood 4 pic takin
















and afew group shots 
























soz 4 the overload hope u enjoy


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

really loverly!:thumbup:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

They look smashing!! Big babies too  x


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thanx yeah they are big ! think they'll be eattin meat soon better get some more litter trays lol


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Aw pagan is sweet - i can imaging what Patch looked like as a kitten now.


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

You have adorable kittens!
I'll take Merlin  I wish.
(Side note entirely..did you go for a mixed theme for names or just end up wandering off strictly pagan names? Just curious)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh soooo cute :001_tt1::001_tt1: Proper little kitties - they are gorgeous. Merlin is still my favourite :001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they look great have a soft spot for merlin.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

(Side note entirely..did you go for a mixed theme for names or just end up wandering off strictly pagan names? Just curious)[/QUOTE said:


> well i tried looking 4 magical names as we already have wiccan, Hocus, Tarro and coven. So i found pagan, then pixie and sprite are magical creatures and merlin was named by his new owners who live next door !
> He's the girls bday present they'll be 11 and 14 and are so excited and it will be nice having him next door


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

wiccan said:


> well i tried looking 4 magical names as we already have wiccan, Hocus, Tarro and coven. So i found pagan, then pixie and sprite are magical creatures and merlin was named by his new owners who live next door !
> He's the girls bday present they'll be 11 and 14 and are so excited and it will be nice having him next door


More fantasy than factual then. Aye.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

aaaw those pictures have made me go all goooey inside  I couldn't possibly choose a favourite  they are so CUTE!

Hard to believe that my ball of mischief used to be that small


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how cute are they, gorgeous, i want them all,..


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Aaaaah I like Pixie best.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

aww theyre so cute, i love the black and white one


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They are lovely so cute.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

3 wks oldThey are gorgeous,a real pleasure to see these pictures Wiccan...their may be trouble ahead with these lot:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## nutmegscrew09 (Apr 27, 2009)

awwww your kittens are so cute absolutley lovin the names by the way my kitten have strange names to its quiet funny to hear my 3 yr old try to say them at the mo even if they are disney characters lmao but lovely pics hun


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

aHH BLESS THERE SOOOOO SWEET.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awwww soooooo cute!! i cant wait for week 3 to see the difference in my kittens. i too will be running for more litter trays etc lol

ive got lots of kitten food in coz obviously mummy is eating it, but i guess the malt stuff might be better as 2 of mine are sniffing at the food at 2 weeks old! lol i darnt give them normal kitten food yet!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awhhh...i love kittens...they all are soooo cute! :smile5:


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

*squeal* they are adorable! I love their little cheeky faces!


----------

